# DD-->mac--ATV2 ???



## destoyeur (28 Août 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je vous expose mon problème: 
J'ai des films sur un disque dur externe qui lui, est branché sur mon macbookpro. Les films sont dans divers formats (en général AVI ou MKV pour les film en HD) 

Je souhaiterais pouvoir visionner ces films au salon sur ma TV avez vous une solution? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Rem64 (28 Août 2011)

solution 1 brancher ton macbook sur ta télé!

Solution 2 encoder tes films en MP5 avec handbrake et les regarder avec une apple tv en partage itunes

Solution 3 jailbreaker one apple tv et les lire avec une application comme plex ou xbmc(sauf si tu as OS X lion ou la première application est préférable)


----------

